# Top 100 Girl's Clubs in the Country



## STX (Feb 19, 2020)

The list of the Top 100 girls clubs in the country is out that tries to answer the question of, “What clubs are doing the best job at consistently developing and preparing young soccer players to succeed at the highest levels?”

Top 10:

1. Solar SC
2. Tophat
3. PDA
4. So Cal Blues
5. Legends FC
6. San Diego Surf
7. Beach Futbol Club
8. Real Colorado
9. FC Dallas
10. San Jose Earthquakes Academy

Link: https://www.soccerwire.com/news/soccerw ... uary-2020/


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 19, 2020)

They have Strikers FC Irvine as #66....Strikers Irvine has no girls teams...LOL.


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 19, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> They have Strikers FC Irvine as #66....Strikers Irvine has no girls teams...LOL.


While you are not wrong, in fairness Irvine is listed as the official hub for Strikers FC and their ECNL program even though they have teams dotted around socal so it is likely based off that.....


----------



## Dof3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Really?  Blues are listed at 4?  On a list of the best clubs at developing players?  Folks agree with that?


----------



## methood (Feb 19, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Really?  Blues are listed at 4?  On a list of the best clubs at developing players?  Folks agree with that?


blues don’t develop players.

they recruit very well.


----------



## methood (Feb 19, 2020)

Que every club on this list posting their ranking on Instagram.

#doyouhavewhatittakestoplayfortheclubeveryoneistalkingabout?


----------



## Copa9 (Feb 19, 2020)

STX said:


> The list of the Top 100 girls clubs in the country is out that tries to answer the question of, “What clubs are doing the best job at consistently developing and preparing young soccer players to succeed at the highest levels?”
> 
> Top 10:
> 
> ...


Politics, politics, politics!


----------



## timmyh (Feb 19, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Politics, politics, politics!


Is actually based on youthsoccerrankings algorithm across the U13-19 age groups with adjustments made for things like how many YNT players or impact college players are produced by the club.  It's largely transparent. One could argue quibble with some things, but I don't see anything ridiculously out of order.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 19, 2020)

methood said:


> blues don’t develop players.
> 
> they recruit very well.


Maybe players don;t need to be "developed" so much?  Maybe their already good and just need to get better? If you add all of the Gaffers state Cup Championships from U9-12 then Blues is the clear #1 club in the country. They use an "eye" to scout their players and never use "access" as way to develop their top players.  Development is a sexy word that mean less these days. Look at all the greats who have played soccer throughout history. They were the ones who "developed"and "invented" all the moves everyone is copying at all these private training sessions with make believe defenders as cones.  Those stupid cones don;t move or yell or grab you and say horrible things to your face when the ref is up the field.  Let these girls be free and create new moves and new skills by allowing them to play FREE!!!!!!!


----------



## methood (Feb 19, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Maybe players don;t need to be "developed" so much?  Maybe their already good and just need to get better? If you add all of the Gaffers state Cup Championships from U9-12 then Blues is the clear #1 club in the country. They use an "eye" to scout their players and never use "access" as way to develop their top players.  Development is a sexy word that mean less these days. Look at all the greats who have played soccer throughout history. They were the ones who "developed"and "invented" all the moves everyone is copying at all these private training sessions with make believe defenders as cones.  Those stupid cones don;t move or yell or grab you and say horrible things to your face when the ref is up the field.  Let these girls be free and create new moves and new skills by allowing them to play FREE!!!!!!!


Yes that’s what I’m saying. They identify.

They don’t develop. They scout very well and then win mayors and governors.

Then when they hit the youngest ECNL or DA age level, the SCDSL team is dissolved, and they go through another round of tryouts to add players to the group they didn’t cut. The remaining players play flight 1 or flight 2 SCDSL.



blues SCDSL teams are neglected and forgotten about. 

Each older blues player I’ve seen has tremendous athleticism and ball skill. Their decision making is very poor and in game IQ and problem solving is low. 
Financially the club is a mess. 

BUT good lord those older teams are competitive


----------



## timbuck (Feb 19, 2020)

Financially-  all clubs are a few bad moves or one bad season away from collapse.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 20, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Financially-  all clubs are a few bad moves or one bad season away from collapse.


Just like 90% of all business'


----------



## dad4 (Feb 20, 2020)

The ranking is trying to measure how well they identify and develop the top end of U13-U18 players. 

It isn’t trying to measure development in the U7-U12 years, or even development of bench players on the top older teams.  

So, if your kid is scoring 2 goals per game in DA/ECNL, go ahead and worry about the list.  

For the rest of us, there are better ways to evaluate a club.


----------



## Butt-Head (Feb 20, 2020)

methood said:


> blues don’t develop players.
> 
> they recruit very well.


What recruit 5-10 year olds? it's not like they are recruiting all star players. They recruit girls that are athletes. The ones that have a chance of making it later. Just look at the WMNT. And tell me if they have non athletes. The reality is folks, that if your daughter is not an athlete to begin with, fast, strong and quick they will never go far no matter how well they develop. Wake up folks... In order to churn out top players they gotta be athletes first.


----------



## Butt-Head (Feb 20, 2020)

All these clubs that preach development first over winning are full of B/S. If they can get the players the Blues pick up, they'd be all over them. Problem is they can't pick them up so they use that excuse when they lose...they think they are gonna develop non athletes and take them far in soccer. LMAO wishful thinking


----------



## WillJohn (Feb 20, 2020)

How good is the Blues older girls program?  Looking at their DA records and standings:

DA U15  5-2-4  6 of 14 in the SW
DA U16  4-4-3  9 of 14 in the SW
DA U17 8-0-3 3 of 14 in the SW
DA U18/19 0-9-2 13 of 14 in the SW

Their older ECNL teams are doing very well and maybe it's because most of the girls want to play HS so they play ECNL instead but it's hard to compare ECNL to DA if they don't play each other.  So are the Blues considered good because they do well in ECNL or that they are one of the few clubs that has both DA and ECNL?


----------



## methood (Feb 20, 2020)

Butt-Head said:


> All these clubs that preach development first over winning are full of B/S. If they can get the players the Blues pick up, they'd be all over them. Problem is they can't pick them up so they use that excuse when they lose...they think they are gonna develop non athletes and take them far in soccer. LMAO wishful thinking


LOL


----------



## methood (Feb 20, 2020)

LO


Butt-Head said:


> What recruit 5-10 year olds? it's not like they are recruiting all star players. They recruit girls that are athletes. The ones that have a chance of making it later. Just look at the WMNT. And tell me if they have non athletes. The reality is folks, that if your daughter is not an athlete to begin with, fast, strong and quick they will never go far no matter how well they develop. Wake up folks... In order to churn out top players they gotta be athletes first.


LOL


----------



## Butt-Head (Feb 20, 2020)

WillJohn said:


> How good is the Blues older girls program?  Looking at their DA records and standings:
> 
> DA U15  5-2-4  6 of 14 in the SW
> DA U16  4-4-3  9 of 14 in the SW
> ...


That’s a great question and I hope someone can give us an answer. Unfortunately, I don’t have a daughter playing with the Blues so I couldn’t answer that question. But I was really speaking in general terms for clubs that have winning programs. It’s not like they are recruiting 5 year old all stars but athletes that have the potential to go far. How fast are they? How well do they move? Do they have quickness, stamina, mental toughness. All the things that athletes have in common. They are the ones that are sending the best players to the top colleges. Bottom line is that if you wish your little daughter to get far in soccer, she better be an athlete first that has developed technical skills. But not the other way around. That’s not to say that no other little girl deserves to play soccer either but they have to have the goods first before having a chance to make it far in the sport. Wether the Blues are the best at doing it or not, it’s a matter of opinion but you can’t deny how consistent they have been in always producing top players and sending them out to the top colleges.

Women that play soccer at the highest level are all athletes first and soccer players second.


----------



## methood (Feb 20, 2020)

No one is saying they don’t get athletes with potential. 


no one is saying a grown man going to AYSO U7 games to recruit the best players for blues isn’t allowed.

Once they are there...the IQ NEVER CHANGES. The problem solving is at such a low level...

interesting you bring up USWNT.

our U17s (three girls on that team from
Blues)got blown apart in last U17s WC. Our U20s got blown apart last u20 World Cup.

so something isn’t going right...

Maybe 

just maybe...everyone else is catching up with resources and athleticism and can actually play this game instead of just kicking it to their “athletes”.


----------



## Butt-Head (Feb 20, 2020)

methood said:


> No one is saying they don’t get athletes with potential.
> 
> 
> no one is saying a grown man going to AYSO U7 games to recruit the best players for blues isn’t allowed.
> ...



I bet you one thing that the teams that are succeeding also have their top women’s athletes of their countries playing soccer and have developed as very technical players as well. Maybe they have better ways of teaching them IQ. I’m not disagreeing with you that the US women’s national team formula for winning may be outdated and in need of a retrofit to keep winning in the future. But to say their IQ never changes is an understatement. Show me the development over winning clubs that don’t recruit that are sending players to the top colleges.


----------



## outside! (Feb 21, 2020)

methood said:


> blues don’t develop players.
> 
> they recruit very well.


Some comments on Blues.

1. After DD's team played them at ~U15 age and beat them, several players from our team received recruiting phone calls from Blues that same night. They were a great team, but the coach was looking to replace some of his players instead of developing them.
2. A parent of a girl we knew from a different team was recruited to Blues (and it was a good move for her). The Blues coach was very honest and told the parent that the team parents were crazy, not in a good way. The parent said based on their experience that there were definitely parent cliques and some parents that would say disparaging things about the players. There were also some cool parents.

There is not doubt that the Blues have had very successful teams, but at least at our age group it was not an environment I would chose for my players.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 21, 2020)

I had a chance to check out a top European women’s/ girls academy for a few weeks last year...player to coach ratio at all levels is crazy!  Youngest players are 4:1

Talking to parents of an older player aspiring to make the 2nd tier Bundesliga squad said that the problem for most players is that they are technically proficient/perfect, but simply aren’t fast enough to ever make it all the way. And the academy doesn’t tell them.

Question:
Better to squash a dream with realistic assessment or let our daughters toil under false hope??


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

outside! said:


> Some comments on Blues.
> 
> 1. After DD's team played them at ~U15 age and beat them, several players from our team received recruiting phone calls from Blues that same night. They were a great team, but the coach was looking to replace some of his players instead of developing them.
> 2. A parent of a girl we knew from a different team was recruited to Blues (and it was a good move for her). The Blues coach was very honest and told the parent that the team parents were crazy, not in a good way. The parent said based on their experience that there were definitely parent cliques and some parents that would say disparaging things about the players. There were also some cool parents.
> ...


Thanks for sharing that.  My experience with Blues is cut throat. Best of the best and they will tell you it's only a one year deal, regardless of social status and connections to all access YNT.  I was treated fair in the process.  Evaluation is subjective based on a coach and what he thinks, not the board.  With that said, towards the end of the season, pressure comes to all the kids and parents.  "Will I make the team next year"  "Is Tad trying to find my dd replacement" and so on.  Some kids do well with that pressure and some perform better in a different environment.  They will recruit the other teams best players all the time.  This is a business and their business is to be #1. They never promise a player I can "develop" you into an elite YNT or pro player. All about college.  Today, Blues is trying to survive and don;t have that kind of swagger anymore except at the youngers because the Gaffer works harder than anyone recruiting talent.  He does all out in the open too.  I can;t speak for all coaches and parents about their experience but I can say TB and RR treated me with respect and honesty.  They still say hi to my dd and treat her with respect.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 21, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Financially-  all clubs are a few bad moves or one bad season away from collapse.


All you have to do is google the legal name of the club and add in Form 990.  The tax returns are public information.  It is quite interesting to look at the club's financials.  There is usually a year or two lag.  But, you can see what they pay the top people in the club, how much they spend on coaches vs. fields.  Most importantly, you get a snap shot of revenue for the last few years and how much money they have in the bank.  Some clubs are clearly hanging by a thread while others literally have significant money in the bank.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

Can you please just share the numbers?  I don;t have time or the knowledge to do it.  Thanks @pokergod


----------



## pokergod (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Can you please just share the numbers?  I don;t have time or the knowledge to do it.  Thanks @pokergod


For every club discussed on these forums?  No thanks.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

pokergod said:


> For every club discussed on these forums?  No thanks.


Not every club, the top ones we all care about would be good for now.  BTW, looks like Girls have added up their damages to be about $66.5 million for being treated second again.  How are we treating the girls in youth soccer?  Don;t let soccer raise our rates because they haven;t treated the ladies equal and will need to pay them and fix all this down where were at.  I'll take a look and see if I can do it myself.


----------



## Bri’s-DAD (Feb 21, 2020)

pokergod said:


> All you have to do is google the legal name of the club and add in Form 990.  The tax returns are public information.  It is quite interesting to look at the club's financials.  There is usually a year or two lag.  But, you can see what they pay the top people in the club, how much they spend on coaches vs. fields.  Most importantly, you get a snap shot of revenue for the last few years and how much money they have in the bank.  Some clubs are clearly hanging by a thread while others literally have significant money in the bank.


I was always curious about how much certain positions paid ppl in the club...  It’s not very much!  Considering what they have to put up with.


----------



## sdb (Feb 21, 2020)

A while back I was bored at work so took a look at DA standings across age groups in the SW conference. Think that I looked at standings around Feb 14, approximately 1/2 through the season.  Someone pointed out that Blues does have the top ECNL teams in the U18/U19 oldest age group, but it's interesting to see how the various clubs compared at that point.


----------



## pokergod (Feb 21, 2020)

Bri’s-DAD said:


> I was always curious about how much certain positions paid ppl in the club...  It’s not very much!  Considering what they have to put up with.


Some of the "technical directors" make six figures.....


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 21, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Some of the "technical directors" make six figures.....


Jeff Bezos is worth $35 Billion and doesn’t have to deal with parents. Life’s not always fair


----------



## pokergod (Feb 21, 2020)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Jeff Bezos is worth $35 Billion and doesn’t have to deal with parents. Life’s not always fair


But bezos is not lying to kids and their families to make $$$$.


----------



## methood (Feb 21, 2020)

sdb said:


> A while back I was bored at work so took a look at DA standings across age groups in the SW conference. Think that I looked at standings around Feb 14, approximately 1/2 through the season.  Someone pointed out that Blues does have the top ECNL teams in the U18/U19 oldest age group, but it's interesting to see how the various clubs compared at that point.
> 
> View attachment 6462


this is great work.
Well done.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 21, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> They have Strikers FC Irvine as #66....Strikers Irvine has no girls teams...LOL.


It’s more than like related to Strikers ECNL and or strikers fc north.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 21, 2020)

pokergod said:


> But bezos is not lying to kids and their families to make $$$$.


we ordered a scooter on Amazon Prime and it arrived a day after the guaranteed delivery date. Don’t be so quick to judge


----------



## blam (Feb 21, 2020)

Butt-Head said:


> That’s a great question and I hope someone can give us an answer. Unfortunately, I don’t have a daughter playing with the Blues so I couldn’t answer that question. But I was really speaking in general terms for clubs that have winning programs. It’s not like they are recruiting 5 year old all stars but athletes that have the potential to go far. How fast are they? How well do they move? Do they have quickness, stamina, mental toughness. All the things that athletes have in common. They are the ones that are sending the best players to the top colleges. Bottom line is that if you wish your little daughter to get far in soccer, she better be an athlete first that has developed technical skills. But not the other way around. That’s not to say that no other little girl deserves to play soccer either but they have to have the goods first before having a chance to make it far in the sport. Wether the Blues are the best at doing it or not, it’s a matter of opinion but you can’t deny how consistent they have been in always producing top players and sending them out to the top colleges.
> 
> Women that play soccer at the highest level are all athletes first and soccer players second. View attachment 6456View attachment 6457View attachment 6458


Even though I tend to agree but us women soccer is an exception. Most soccer teams from undeveloped nations field players who are clearly trans gendered and look like teenage boys. If course given this if the us were able to get transgendered and train them into soccer players...but until then us women soccer players still look like femakes, except for a big few who are gays.


----------



## Butt-Head (Feb 21, 2020)

blam said:


> Even though I tend to agree but us women soccer is an exception. Most soccer teams from undeveloped nations field players who are clearly trans gendered and look like teenage boys. If course given this if the us were able to get transgendered and train them into soccer players...but until then us women soccer players still look like femakes, except for a big few who are gays.


I never thought about that. I guess I have to look at some of these teams more closely. As far as the transgender type players.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 21, 2020)

blam said:


> Even though I tend to agree but us women soccer is an exception. Most soccer teams from undeveloped nations field players who are clearly trans gendered and look like teenage boys. If course given this if the us were able to get transgendered and train them into soccer players...but until then us women soccer players still look like femakes, except for a big few who are gays.


Possibly one of the dumbest posts ever on this forum.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 22, 2020)

Happy to hit the ignore button on blam!


----------



## methood (Feb 22, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Possibly one of the dumbest posts ever on this forum.





blam said:


> Even though I tend to agree but us women soccer is an exception. Most soccer teams from undeveloped nations field players who are clearly trans gendered and look like teenage boys. If course given this if the us were able to get transgendered and train them into soccer players...but until then us women soccer players still look like femakes, except for a big few who are gays.


Wow the hottest take of them all.
Most certainly the worst.


----------



## blam (Feb 22, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Possibly one of the dumbest posts ever on this forum.


Please take a look at Sex Verification in Sports: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_verification_in_sports

In particular the case of Caster Semenya.

This hasn't been a big deal in women soccer. Even though I tend to agree athleticism is important, but to call it as one needs to be an "athlete first" - not so sure, no one has called out loudly on unfair advantage in soccer on women players with unusual high levels of testosterone. Athleticism seems to me is one needs to be athletic enough. Other factors like ball skills are also important probably because of that, why it hasn't been a big issue in women soccer.


----------



## paytoplay (Feb 22, 2020)

Pretty dumb posts man


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 22, 2020)

blam said:


> Even though I tend to agree but us women soccer is an exception. Most soccer teams from undeveloped nations field players who are clearly trans gendered and look like teenage boys. If course given this if the us were able to get transgendered and train them into soccer players...but until then us women soccer players still look like femakes, except for a big few who are gays.


Did you really just say all that?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Feb 22, 2020)

blam said:


> Please take a look at Sex Verification in Sports: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_verification_in_sports
> 
> In particular the case of Caster Semenya.
> 
> This hasn't been a big deal in women soccer. Even though I tend to agree athleticism is important, but to call it as one needs to be an "athlete first" - not so sure, no one has called out loudly on unfair advantage in soccer on women players with unusual high levels of testosterone. Athleticism seems to me is one needs to be athletic enough. Other factors like ball skills are also important probably because of that, why it hasn't been a big issue in women soccer.


Don't know about high levels of testosterone but someone should be checked for high levels of dumb.


----------



## Butt-Head (Feb 22, 2020)

blam said:


> Please take a look at Sex Verification in Sports: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_verification_in_sports
> 
> In particular the case of Caster Semenya.
> 
> This hasn't been a big deal in women soccer. Even though I tend to agree athleticism is important, but to call it as one needs to be an "athlete first" - not so sure, no one has called out loudly on unfair advantage in soccer on women players with unusual high levels of testosterone. Athleticism seems to me is one needs to be athletic enough. Other factors like ball skills are also important probably because of that, why it hasn't been a big issue in women soccer.


of course ball skills and athleticism play major roles in women’s soccer. It’s the ones that are super athletic and have exceptional ball skills that will be the ballers of the future. Mark my words. We are starting to see this transition happening over the last 5-10 years. The ideal women’s player will be an athlete with exceptional ball skills and IQ. A minimum threshold of athleticism will always be needed to play at the highest levels.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

Butt-Head said:


> of course ball skills and athleticism play major roles in women’s soccer. It’s the ones that are super athletic and have exceptional ball skills that will be the ballers of the future. Mark my words. We are starting to see this transition happening over the last 5-10 years. The ideal women’s player will be an athlete with exceptional ball skills and IQ


I agree with you Butt-Head.  What I have noticed the last four years is this.  The little technical girls got pushed aside in the old days by all those big athletic Nordic type players and all the fast players who couldn't dribble worth beans.  However, the big girl could knock the little girl on the grown. No one is good on the ground in soccer and when refs the the big girls play, play they will.  So the development side took a big swing and try to knock out the super fast and super big girls when all you need to do is teach the super fast and super big girls some more skills.  If we do that, we will always win on the girls side.


----------



## Dof3 (Feb 23, 2020)

Checking really necessary?


----------



## STX (Feb 26, 2021)

Updated list is out...









						SoccerWire Top 100 Girls Soccer Clubs – February 2021
					

Ranking the USA's top girls soccer clubs.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------

